

Don't Go It Alone: Create an Advisory Board - donna
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/feb2007/sb20070201_669782.htm?chan=smallbiz_smallbiz+index+page_today%27s+top+stories&chan=smallbiz_smallbiz+index+page_financing%3A++christine+comaford-lynch

======
pg
I wouldn't advise startups to create advisory boards. They're useful in a few
cases (e.g. if the startup is tied to a specific industry), but if you look at
the startups you admire most, you'll find few have formal boards of advisors.
Advisors, yes, but not with any formal title.

If your startup is good, the people you would want to recruit as advisors want
to invest in you, so you get them as advisors in their capacity as investors.
So having a board of advisors = experts choose not to invest in you.

